# Cannot contain my excitement!



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

The suspense is finally over! After long 8 months of waiting (while actively searching - even longer if you count the time that I was passively searching) my spoo puppy was born this past weekend. I could not be more thrilled and excited. We have the most wonderful breeder in the entire world. The love she has for her dogs just astounds me. This litter has been in the works for a very long time. One of the special girls in this litter will be my show prospect, who will eventually become my sons service dog prospect. She is going to help to fill a gaping hole in all of our hearts. We couldn't be happier! Enjoy these pics taken at about 24 hours old. Expect many more in the future


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

In love with these little ones!


----------



## PlayfulPup (Aug 8, 2012)

Thank is so exciting! Do you have a name picked out or a list of possibles?


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Congratulations on your future B.I.S.! Adorable litter, so brand new.


----------



## Verve (Oct 31, 2016)

How exciting! Who is the breeder?


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Congratulations! Your 52 weeks thread is starting young!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

How, exciting - not the hardest part - waiting till your puppy is old enough to come home.


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

Lol Liz, so true!!! Maybe I should have labelled this as a 52 weeks thread haha! But no, I don't have a name yet, so I will wait until I get that all figured out







I was so so nervous the entire pregnancy that there may not be a girl for me in the litter, so I didn't dare look at names and jinx it! 

Verve, Munaut Poodles is the breeder and I could never say enough good things about her. I consider Erica to be a very close friend after all of these months of being in contact and excited about this litter together. The dam is an AKC Ch and sire is a MBIS Gch dog, both parents have amazing temperaments, and I just know there will be some gorgeous show prospects. Thank you for all of the congratulations. It all seems so sureal now that the pups are finally here!


----------



## Verve (Oct 31, 2016)

Oooh, I love both of those sires!! Such handsome boys and lovely temperaments from everything I have heard.


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

Thanks Verve. They are so handsome and from what I hear just the sweetest boys. I haven't met them but I have spent time with mama and she is absolutely wonderful. I feel that with the lovely temperament and brains of the parents, we will have a good chance of having a wonderful SD prospect. The mama dog was breeder/owner handled to her Ch in just a small number of shows. So I hope that is a good sign for us too  I am staring to get so excited - pulling out lists of favorite names and such. It's actually real now, I just can't believe it!


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

I was looking at the Munaut web site - I presume these are the puppies from Aspen? She is lovely.

One thing really confused me - on the web site it has "Aspen x Micah & Owen" - so which male is the actual sire?


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

Johanna, yes Aspen is the beautiful mommy. The breeder decided to do a dual sire for this litter (I won't go into reasons here since it's not really my place to tell, but feel free to contact Erica if you would like to know more), so she used both of the beautiful boys. The puppies will be DNA tested and then registered accordingly.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Goodness! This shows how long it's been since I bred dogs! I had no idea that one could deliberately breed to two males and then identify the sire of each pup using DNA. Is that really worth the cost I wonder?


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

Lol there are a lot of additional costs involved, so it's not something that anyone would want to do lightly, without a lot of thought and consideration. And there is a decent chance that all pups would be from the same sire, in which case the litter would be registered normally, but you still have to pay the added expense of DNA testing every pup. 

At any rate, in my opinion you definitely wouldn't want to do a dual sire breeding without some very good reasons for doing so. It is not cost effective but can be a good option in some cases when you are considering other factors besides the money going out.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Many congratulations! You must be so excited. Worth the wait!


----------



## Dancer920 (May 16, 2016)

Congratulations!!!! I know how that excitement feels. My girl just joined us about a month ago. Do you have a name picked out? Looking forward to seeing pics of your new addition.


----------



## Entellechy (Jun 10, 2017)

Congrats! The Munaut poodles look beautiful judging from the website.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Congrats! With Sires and a Dam like those pups have, I'm sure you will have a winner! Happy Puppyhood, and may the waiting not be painful Hahaha! Of course, you know the best way to get thru the wait time is retail therapy...........


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

Thank you all so much for the congratulations! I am still floating on a cloud. Can barely think of anything besides our beautiful puppy to be. I have actually started going through my list of favorite names. (Which is very long haha!) As it gets closer if I still can't decide I may have to devote a whole thread to name input 
And Molly, retail therapy has been my lifesaver for all of these months lol! I actually bought a super nice and expensive blow dryer clear back in like Jan or Feb, before I had any clue which litter I would get a pup from. And since then I have been accumulating things slowly and surely (crate, grooming table, all sorts of other grooming supplies, SDiT leash wraps, puppy culture videos, and many other things) Plus I am going to SuperZoo in vegas this month and know I am going to burn a huge hole in my wallet there! Haha, this long wait has been eating through my cash!


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

For anyone interested in seeing some new baby pics, here are a few from yesterday. They are about 11 days old. Still thinking of names. Have narrowed the list down to about 20, from at least 50 hahaha. Erica has also been updating her website and adding pictures of the beautiful babies in case anyone wants to see even more.
http://www.munautpoodles.com/puppies/#


----------



## Beautiful Blue (Apr 24, 2017)

I enjoyed looking at the breeder's website. Isn't it interesting that they were born around midnight. Is it the "call of the wild" that this is so often true? Our one and only litter (as a favor to my ill friend - - Fed ex - - hurry to vet - - 4 babies) was birthed before and after midnight. In the litter our Brown Clown was part of, some birthdays were March 5th and some March 6th for that reason also.

Congratulations on your beautiful puppy.


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

Yes Beautiful Blue, it is so interesting that it is pretty common to have the puppies born late at night! I'm sure it is harder on mama dog (they must be so tired) and I know that it is rough on the breeder. I asked what happens in that situation as far as birthdays go and she said that usually the pups are all registered as born on the day that the first pup arrived.

I looked at my name list... I actually still have about 35 names on there... Considering making a thread to ask for opinions and narrow down a little haha.


----------

